# Rooney Rocks!!



## eadn13 (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is our little darling. We got him just this past Tuesday the 16th. He's nine and a half weeks now. So far, so good!! Wake up around 12-1am and then 3-4am. Today he slept until after 7am. He likes to walk on the edge of the curb on the sidewalk when we go for walks. He balances and marches along quite well. Oh, I just love him. 
I was reading a prior thread that mentioned the feelings that come up with a new puppy in the home. I have to agree, each night I lie there thinking, "What have I done?" I just want to raise him well, and I've never had a dog of my own before. I want to do it "right", though I realize that will be a patchwork of individual preferences, etc. 
Anyway, I've got to get him to bed. We are doing well with a schedule. His puppy socialization class was canceled today, not enough other puppies!
I'm going on shorter walks for now, I want to tire him out, but not to much right? He's a good napper!:biggrin1:

-Elizabeth

Here's hoping the pictures attach.


----------



## Velma (Jul 31, 2010)

absolutely adorable! You can't help but love these babies, so be prepared!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, he is such a doll. I love, love, love black and tan with eyebrows!!! Who did you get your little darling from?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome!!!
OH yes, I have the "what have we done!" thought about once a week now, and we've had Tillie for nearly 2 months now!! LOL
As for the walks... is Rooney fully immunized? I'd be careful about taking anywhere were other (UNvaccinated) dogs might be! Just a heads up!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

awww he is soo cute!! I would definitely be careful about walking him until he is fully vaccinated, but you do want to socialize him well. I made the mistake of not letting my dog out until he was 4 months, except occassionally carrying him places. If you can, try to carry him with you while you run errands. It sounds like your doing very well...
Enjoy your little pup!! and take LOTS of pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG!!!!! So stinkin cute!!!! Looks like my sweet Logan did as a puppy.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

He is soooo cute! You will just keep on loving him more and more.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:welcome: Elizabeth, Rooney is absolutely adorable! I want to hug him! It sounds like you are enjoying your new little boy very much. I love his name, too!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

He is so cute!!!OMG!!!!! My baby is almost 4 months old. It is already easier, but it sure is alot of work!! Especially getting up in the middle of the night!! I wouldn't change it for a thing though, I love her to pieces. Keep the pics coming he is so adorable!! Love his colorings!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Elizabeth and Rooney. I love those eyebrows, he's a cute one!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

What a button!! Enjoy him!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Boy is he cute. Oh yeah he will wrap himself around your heart in short time. Welcome, looking forward to watching him grow and hearing about your escapades together.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Elizabeth and Rooney! Very cute name! And even cuter puppy! Aww, brings back memories of Augie as a pup. Enjoy him to the fullest because they grow so fast. And, as some others have said, be careful where you take him until he is fully vaccinated.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Elizabeth, what a cute looking guy. Glad to see you've enrolled in puppy classes. Here's an article on early socialization. http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh sweet Rooney you are so cute! Another boy friend for Maddie


----------



## eadn13 (Oct 31, 2010)

juliav said:


> Awww, he is such a doll. I love, love, love black and tan with eyebrows!!! Who did you get your little darling from?


We got him from Linda Wannamaker in S. Dakota.

Okay, I knew I wasn't crazy. Thought I had read to be careful taking Rooney outside secondary to the vaccination issue. I brought that up to the vet, and she did say be careful of unvaccinated and/or any sick dogs. She said it would be okay to walk him outside as long as I ensure he eats no other dogs poop. Because the poop would have the virus/bacteria/worm in it. For now, we are avoiding dog parks, but I thought I would take him on a walk around the more active part of town in a little bit. Then again, I don't want him to bump into any sick dogs, right? Oy. It is kind of dismal out.

Dave- I will read that article. I've been perusing the forum for a while now, and have enjoyed your links to articles. Like that Ian Dunbar fellow.

Yes, I obviously love the black and tan as well!! It is great to see all the others, and to see how their colors have changed as the pup gets older.

Elizabeth


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a sweetie pie!! You are going to love watching him grow!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He's a cutie!! I want him!


----------



## eadn13 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Another Black & Tan*

I just went onto Prairiwindhavanese.com and she has another black and tan up there. Must be a cousin or brother of our Rooney. Just in case anyone needs a new companion...
Tempting, eh:whoo::whoo:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Rooney is a stunning pup, enjoy him.But you know what they just keep on getting better and better as they grow!!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome Elisabeth. Rooney is absolutely adorable, I love his little face. I had my doubts after I brought home little Oscar. I felt overwhelmed with the commitment of tending to a puppy, and got a lot of support on this forum. What I was told over and over, was that this is not uncommon and that it will pass. They were right! I passed quickly.
It sounds like you are doing a wonderful job with Rooney. My best advise would be to wear him out frequently. I stared walking Oscar after he had his second set of shots. I know that you should wait until he is fully vaccinated, but I had to do something to burn of his energy."A tired puppy is a good puppy". Have fun, and take lots of pictures.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

eadn13 said:


> We got him from Linda Wannamaker in S. Dakota.


I love Linda's babies and we have a few of them on this forum.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome! He is so cute. I would highly recommend AGAINST taking him for walks until he is fully vaccinated as there is quite the array of nasty diseases out there that he could be exposed to.

I would suggest practicing walking in your own back yard and around the house - lots of puppy play will tire him out, too. Chasing squeaky toys never fails!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Love Rooney - he's too cute! Love his name, too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Rooney is too cute fo words and if he's like most of Linda's other dogs I know, you're in for some wonderful times. I would also strongly recommend extreme caution having him interact with other dogs till he's finished his shots.

Who are his sire and dam? One or more of my guys might be related. You'll love it here. Just give us our photo fix and let us ooh and ahh over your little one.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Love the black and tans. Cute!!!!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

That face could melt hearts! Enjoy every minute of puppyhood. Lots more pictures as he grows please! We love pictures!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Oh sweet Rooney you are so cute! Another boy friend for Maddie


Umm, Suzi, that girl is going to get a *reputation*!! ound:


----------



## eadn13 (Oct 31, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Who are his sire and dam? One or more of my guys might be related. You'll love it here. Just give us our photo fix and let us ooh and ahh over your little one.


Dam is Prairiwind's Moonshadow Dancer
Sire is Carousel's Caramel Macchiato
So, is there a relation??

It is so hard to get pictures of a very happy, moving puppy!
I'm trying though.

Elizabeth


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

For starters, Milo's sire and Dam are the same as Shadow. I'll work on the others tomorrow. Too tired now. So they are indeed related. I hope your experience with Rooney is as positive as mine has been with all three (even Ruby the destroyer).


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your puppy Rooney! He is darling!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Umm, Suzi, that girl is going to get a *reputation*!! ound:


 Yes she is trying very hard to find lots a boy friend's so far only one in town here is his picture


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a handsome boy!


----------

